# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  cartella esattoriale Srl con coobbligati i soci

## Wipperman

Buonasera
una Srl in regime di trasparenza ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento per Iva e Irap mentre i soci lo hanno ricevuto per l'Irpef. E' stata fatta istanza di accertamento con adesione e in questa sede la pretesa erariale è stata definita sia per la società che per i soci. I soci hanno provveduto al pagamento delle somme a loro spettanti mentre la società non ha versato nulla. Ora è pervenuta la cartella esattoriale per la società ma l'amara sorpresa è che tale cartella è stata notificata ai soci quali coobbligati in solido. Non capisco sinceramente il motivo di ciò. In pratica Equitalia considera la Srl come fosse una Snc con responsabilità illimitata dei soci?

----------


## roby

> Buonasera
> una Srl in regime di trasparenza ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento per Iva e Irap mentre i soci lo hanno ricevuto per l'Irpef. E' stata fatta istanza di accertamento con adesione e in questa sede la pretesa erariale è stata definita sia per la società che per i soci. I soci hanno provveduto al pagamento delle somme a loro spettanti mentre la società non ha versato nulla. Ora è pervenuta la cartella esattoriale per la società ma l'amara sorpresa è che tale cartella è stata notificata ai soci quali coobbligati in solido. Non capisco sinceramente il motivo di ciò. In pratica Equitalia considera la Srl come fosse una Snc con responsabilità illimitata dei soci?

  ...eh si, a seguito dell'opzione per la trasparenza...

----------


## Wipperman

> ...eh si, a seguito dell'opzione per la trasparenza...

  ma quindi anche per iva e irap ? ma cosa serve allora una SRL?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma quindi anche per iva e irap ? ma cosa serve allora una SRL?

  No, solo per l'irpef.
Per iva e irap è responsabile solo la srl, sono tributi propri.

----------


## Wipperman

> No, solo per l'irpef.
> Per iva e irap è responsabile solo la srl, sono tributi propri.

  
I soci infatti hanno già aderito all'accertamento con adesione pagando la maggiore Irpef a loro imputabile. La società invece non ha versato l'Iva e l'Irap. Tuttavia Equitalia ha notificato la cartella per Iva e Irap a società e ai soci come coobligati. 
Il problema in tutta questa questione è anche che uno dei soci non fa piu parte della società e pertanto anche volendo pagare per assurdo Iva e Irap della società non era in condizioni di farlo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I soci infatti hanno già aderito all'accertamento con adesione pagando la maggiore Irpef a loro imputabile. La società invece non ha versato l'Iva e l'Irap. Tuttavia Equitalia ha notificato la cartella per Iva e Irap a società e ai soci come coobligati. 
> Il problema in tutta questa questione è anche che uno dei soci non fa piu parte della società e pertanto anche volendo pagare per assurdo Iva e Irap della società non era in condizioni di farlo

  Se sei abbonato puoi leggere questo articolo, in cui si parla degli aspetti della corresponsabilità tra società e soci. 
Se non sei abbonato, non posso aiutarti, perchè si tratta di una questione complessa non spiegabile in un forum.

----------


## Wipperman

Grazie Danilo 
venerdì scorso ho annullato le cartelle dei coobbligati in autotutela. L'Ufficio ha motivato che si è trattato di un errore, secondo me ci hanno provato  :Wink:

----------


## roby

> Grazie Danilo 
> venerdì scorso ho annullato le cartelle dei coobbligati in autotutela. L'Ufficio ha motivato che si è trattato di un errore, secondo me ci hanno provato

  L'agenzia ha annullato le cartelle intestate ai soci? Ma forse perché la società ha pagato la sua cartella... Se e' così era ovvio che non si dovevano pagare le cartelle intestate ai soci. Se e' così l'agenzia non e' che ci ha provato... Ha semplicemente seguito la procedura corretta.

----------


## Wipperman

> L'agenzia ha annullato le cartelle intestate ai soci? Ma forse perché la società ha pagato la sua cartella... Se e' così era ovvio che non si dovevano pagare le cartelle intestate ai soci. Se e' così l'agenzia non e' che ci ha provato... Ha semplicemente seguito la procedura corretta.

  No Roby, la società non ha pagato ancora nulla. Da un accertamento induttivo è stato fatto un accertamento alla società per Iva e Irap e ai soci per Irpef avendo loro optato per la trasparenza. I soci hanno pagato il loro accertamento, Irpef mentre la società nulla. L'AdE aveva emesso cartelle verso i soci per addebitargli l'Iva e l'Irap della società. Ma essendo una Srl tale cosa nn poteva essere fatta!

----------


## paolab

> No Roby, la società non ha pagato ancora nulla. Da un accertamento induttivo è stato fatto un accertamento alla società per Iva e Irap e ai soci per Irpef avendo loro optato per la trasparenza. I soci hanno pagato il loro accertamento, Irpef mentre la società nulla. L'AdE aveva emesso cartelle verso i soci per addebitargli l'Iva e l'Irap della società. Ma essendo una Srl tale cosa nn poteva essere fatta!

  eh, ma... se non ricordo male... avendo la società optato per la trasparenza i soci hanno perso - fiscalmente - la limitazione della responsabilità... e quindi diventano responsabili in solido con la società per i debiti fiscali

----------


## Magia17

> No Roby, la società non ha pagato ancora nulla. Da un accertamento induttivo è stato fatto un accertamento alla società per Iva e Irap e ai soci per Irpef avendo loro optato per la trasparenza. I soci hanno pagato il loro accertamento, Irpef mentre la società nulla. L'AdE aveva emesso cartelle verso i soci per addebitargli l'Iva e l'Irap della società. Ma essendo una Srl tale cosa nn poteva essere fatta!

  
Buongiorno Wipperman, sono nuova del forum e anche abbastanza disperata perchè sto vivendo la situazione da te descritta e ormai non ci dormo più. Mi aiuteresti a capire come procedere con l'annullamento in autotutela della cartella?
Grazie mille in anticipo

----------

